# 2011 Assault on Mt. Mitchell - Were you there?



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Yesterday was my first Assault on Mt. Mitchell and I'm curious to see who else here was there. Anyone?


----------



## boudreaux_45 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, I was there with a friend. It was an absolutely incredible ride - the first 75 miles were easy and I was thinking the ride was way over hyped and then ...................................... Hwy 80 ................................ and then the parkway ............................................... and then the summit to mt mitchell......................................brutal. The last 30 miles were absolutely incredible and would definitely rank this as one of my favorite rides. All in all it was an incredible event with excellent support - my only complaint was the bus situation and lack of disclosure on the website of how long it would take to get back to Spartenburg. From the finish at the top of Mitchell to our car in Spartenburg it took 5.5 hours - had we known it would be that long we would have made alternative plans for transportation back. The ride itself was difficult but the commute was absolutely brutal and made for a very difficult situation to get back to Raleigh, NC. 

Anyone else there?


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

boudreaux_45 said:


> It was an absolutely incredible ride - the first 75 miles were easy and I was thinking the ride was way over hyped and then...Hwy 80...and then the parkway...and then the summit to mt mitchell...brutal.


My thoughts exactly. Somewhere around 30 miles to go, I understood why I should have trained for this one.


----------



## droopy (Dec 6, 2009)

*mitchell*

i was there. your right the first 75 no prob pure torture from that point on. and yes the bus trip was brutal. bad thing is i live about 15 miles from marion but still had to get back to spartanburg to get my car. bummer. will do something different next year. great ride. love it.try the bridge to bridge.its great also.


----------

